# Systemd...  Falta documentación (Servicios)

## Yczo

Hola, muy buenas. Hace 4 días que trato de actualizar hacia systemd... seguí la wiki oficial de gentoo, pero el resultado es un cachondeo increible; El nucleo carga, pero los servicios: una locura. El sonido no funciona (cargandolo a mano si, pero si se habilita para que se autocargue na de na), network manager lo mismo a mano y solo eth0 desde xfce; en kde no. tty1 se me queda bloqueado por la sesión x; Hay un monton de servicios que no tengo ni idea de ellos (cuando listo los servicios en un debian, que se supone debería estar menos optimizado hay unos 170, y en gentoo unos 230). En fin de locos. Creo que falta documentación al respecto o yo no he sabido encontrarla.

Dejando todos estos errores para después, yo os preguntaría si alguno sabéis cuales son los servicios básicos que un sistema debería cargar y que hace cada uno o si me podéis dar un link a un sitio donde lo explique. Si no existe tal documento, creo que sería muy importante tratar de hacer uno, incluso me encantaría hacerlo.

Es un cachondeo eso de tener mil servicios y no saber por que ni para que estan y ver que un debian tiene bastantes menos.

Un saludo a todos

----------

## esteban_conde

Echa un vistazo a esta wiki y ve haciendo pruebas.

[urhttps://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/systemd_%28Espa%C3%B1ol%29[/url]l]

----------

## Yczo

Muchas gracias Esteban!

----------

## esteban_conde

[quote="esteban_conde"]Echa un vistazo a esta wiki y ve haciendo pruebas.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/systemd_%28Espa%C3%B1ol%29

----------

## Luciernaga

No es que quiera colgarme ninguna medalla, pero de mis experiencias si que puede sacar algo positivo ...

http://www.dvdadvdr.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70107

Espero y deseo que tengas suerte en el envite ... saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## natrix

Buen post!

Acá dejo un link del que se puede sacar algo http://www.luispa.com/?p=557

----------

## Yczo

En primer lugar quería agradeceros todas las respuestas y excusarme de no haber respondido antes... veréis trasteando me cargue el sistema y no supe arreglarlo así que estoy tratando de hacer una instalación limpia sobre systemd... con mucha paciencia

Un saludo!

----------

